# Disappointed



## dubdoc (Aug 10, 2006)

:smt022 

It was like Christmas morning, I ran down to the gun shop this afternoon arriving shortly after the delivery guy. The Shop owner was happy to show off the newly arrived Walther p99c. As soon as he opened the case, he looked at me and could tell I was dissappointed. The distributor sent the wrong trigger model, a QA instead of the AS. It was a beautiful gun and the test target had a decent grouping on it. 

The shop owner sprung into action and called his primary distributors and secondary distributors. He tracked one down, his fax machine was down so he gave me a copy of the FFL to fax to the distributor. He called me about twenty minutes after I left and told me the order was in and he had paid to have it overnighted on him. It clearly wasn't his fault as I was there when he placed the original order. 

Unfortunately I leave for Boston tomorrow and will not be back until Tuesday:smt076 . Oh well, it will be worth the wait. And my Mepro's will be here on Monday.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That sucks dude.

I kinda know how ya feel. At first, I couldn;t get a P99c - I had to settle on the SW99c - 1st one had a messup on the finish - like rust. 2nd one had the same thing. They then finally manager to get me a P99c Walther. I waited like a month.


----------



## Longfist (Aug 8, 2006)

At least the overnight shipping is on him, but the wait and inconvenience sucks. I'm looking to pick up a P99 myself. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd be happy to pick it up and test it out until you get home.


----------

